# what software for rhinestones



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

what good software is out for rhinestones..i have a roland gx-24 and a heat press and use coreldraw x4...what other supplies are needed and where to purchase from..thanks


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I use Winpcsign2010. You can do vinyl, signs and rhinestones all in one if you want. Great sw for rhinestones. Easy to use and a nice forum for help if needed.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Many are using corel to do their rhinestones. I think somebody put a video on you tube. Might do a search. You will need template material, mylar transfer tape and backer, rhinestones, some sort of brush to brush them into the stencils. A lot of the different companies have starter supply packages. Specialty Graphics/Total Graphics Network might be a place to look for a starter pack.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

ACS is great, and so is the support from Sandy Mc, here on the forums.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We use Corel and Winpcsign2010. The compliment each other very well.

In Corel, there are several ways to design faster but utilizing a couple of Corel's tools in different ways. One tool we use often is the "Blend" tool. 

Skip this part if you already know:

You create two circles the size that you want your template cut in. Then use the Blend tool by clicking on one circle and dragging it to the second circle. When you let go of the click, you end up with 200 circles. You can then right click and drag the group of 200 circles to any vector image. Once on the the vector image, let go of the click and an option will pop up that says "Fit Blend to Path". Select that option and use the blend option (top right tool bar) that says "Blend Along the Full Path". This will evenly space the circles across your whole vector image. You can then adjust your circle count, up or down, to get the spacing right. I'm sure there are videos of this Corel tool in action. Maybe someone can share a link?

There are many other ways to use Corel. For example you can do fills by using the "Contour" tool to create steps inward to attach your circles to. I saw a video of this before also but do not remember where. 

This is just scratching the surface of what can be done. I've seen people do amazing things to speed up designing and I wish I had taken more time to learn more.

Brian


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the FunTime Rhinestone software. It is the rhinestone only piece of the WinPCSign software. I use that in conjuction with my DAS Rhinestone Stencil system. The FunTime is an excellent and economical tool for jumping in to the rhinestone design only portion, or good to get if you already have a full vinyl cutting and design program.


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

My Shirt Connect said:


> We use Corel and Winpcsign2010. The compliment each other very well.
> 
> In Corel, there are several ways to design faster but utilizing a couple of Corel's tools in different ways. One tool we use often is the "Blend" tool.
> 
> ...


This can be all done with just corel?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

mrteak said:


> This can be all done with just corel?


Yes, everything I just mentioned was in reference to Corel. If you go to google and type "how to make rhinestone designs in corel", you can find all kinds of videos and tools.

I found this fill macro for Corel but I don't know how good it is or not....

title


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a lot of Corel info on youtube and on Corel's forum. Here's one bit of info I found too:

How to make a rhinestone template - CorelDRAW.com


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great info..I'll try it out and give you a call if I run into any issues..


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great info..I'll try it out and give you a call if I run into any issues..I've been thinking about getting winpcsign 2010 sounds like it is easy to work with..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow,, is this a question that has been around for a long time on the Forums,

There are alot of Softwares out,, 

The Best one, is the one that is right for you.

They all carry different learning curves, and some are easier for one person to understand then others,, 

I personally use alot of programs, but 
DAS, Corel, Winpcsign2010,Rwear are my favorite
That I use everyday 

Do some homework,, and some have free demos.
check them all out.
I would also find the ones that have free support forever, so when you have issues you can get answers without paying for support.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Wow,, is this a question that has been around for a long time on the Forums,
> 
> There are alot of Softwares out,,
> 
> ...


Is there a need to use different programs? Won't one software do it all?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Judy,, 
I am a Rhinestone software junkie,,,LOL
I have to try the newest ones,, to see how they work, figure them out,,I am afraid I will never outgrow this,,,,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

So far I like my Adobe products but WinPC is pretty good addition. I can do signs, shirts, stones and more with WPC alone adding adobe is...well I am Spoiled. lol

Is there a need to use different programs? Won't one software do it all?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't think there is a NEED to use more than one program, it's more of a preference. My DAS software was what I started with, what I am most familiar with, and what I prefer to use. However, I do have the FunTime rhinestone software, and I use it consistently for handling text designs, simply because I prefer the way it handles rhinestone placement on text over that of the DAS software.

But I agree with the recommendation to test out as many different software types as you can, rhinestone junky or not, just to see what works best for you.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

mrteak said:


> Thanks for the great info..I'll try it out and give you a call if I run into any issues..I've been thinking about getting winpcsign 2010 sounds like it is easy to work with..


It's VERY easy to work with and there are a bunch of people who are experts with it and are available to help for free anytime you need them! I've been chatting online with Sandy Jo (sjidohair) at 3am her time many, many times! I don't think she ever sleeps!

I'm getting pretty acclimated to it so I can answer questions as well. Sandy Jo's videos are really great if you need a visual!

It blows my mind that I can have a design in text or a vector image and just press the Apply button in the rhinestone option and VOILA! It's instantly stoned and usually just takes a few minor tweaks to make it perfect. This is after I've played with it and found my groove and the settings I like.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Stephanie, isn't that just great!! I call it the "click & apply" process. I don't use WinPC Sign, but I love just dropping a vector in my software and clicking a single button for the rhinestone pattern. It's so much fun, I can't wait to find new things to bling up


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

well i ordered and recieved winpc sign pro 2010 and now i just have to find where to get the material to cut and where to but rhinestones, oh and i forgot..need to watch some videos to learn how to use it..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

mrteak said:


> well i ordered and recieved winpc sign pro 2010 and now i just have to find where to get the material to cut and where to but rhinestones, oh and i forgot..need to watch some videos to learn how to use it..


Congratulations!!!

Sandy Jo (sjidohair) has posted a few videos on here for starting out with WPC and has a bunch more. She'll be posting them on here as soon as she can!
Here's #1:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t141238.html

Here's #2:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t141251.html

And here's #3:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t141398.html


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have 3 videos on here so far to help you get started with winpcsign,, I will go find the links for you 
There will be more,, so keep your eyes open and if you need any help do not hesitate to ask for it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks divine,,


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks, i'm on it and watched them already, great info looks fairly easy...so for the size of stone your going to cut just need to make the cut three sizes bigger correct?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

mrteak said:


> thanks, i'm on it and watched them already, great info looks fairly easy...so for the size of stone your going to cut just need to make the cut three sizes bigger correct?


Yes, that's right!

The only thing I do a little differently is when I'm cutting a template for ss10 stones, I select ss13, which makes the circle size .126" and I change it to .128
I think the stones fall in much easier. But I don't want to confuse you right off the bat. Just get a feel for how the software works and start by cutting really small templates to test the settings and tweak things as you need to.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> Thanks divine,,


You're very welcome! Thanks for making the videos so easy to access for people interested in seeing how the software works!


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> Yes, that's right!
> 
> The only thing I do a little differently is when I'm cutting a template for ss10 stones, I select ss13, which makes the circle size .126" and I change it to .128
> I think the stones fall in much easier. But I don't want to confuse you right off the bat. Just get a feel for how the software works and start by cutting really small templates to test the settings and tweak things as you need to.


great thanks..now i need to get some supplies....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can also start with a 14ss hole as well, just to start with, 
to keep it easy and have extra room.

you may adjust later after you have the basics to anything you want, once you have a handle on the settings..

so yes go up 3 stone sizes or 4 your preference

for 6ss i usually go to 11ss as they can be a lil tricky, and want plenty of room for them to flow in and out.

If you are using green rubber template material, 

make sure and dust the template with a drying agent , baby poweder, drying powder, cornstarch,, anything that will attach to the template holes after they have been weeded.

The glue on the Green rubber has a repositonable blue that keeps healing itself and oozing into the holes,, in warm climates for sure.. 

So after it has been weeded,, the glue kinda oozies back to the outside of the holes,, and holds the stones and studs and nailheads in if you dont dust it,, 

Dusting just means take the template put it a tray and put the powder over the template shaking the powder into the holes.
the tip it upside down, to release the extra powder,

then with a dry cloth wipe it down on the outside ,, 

do this ever month of so if you use it alot,, 

you will have very easy release of the stones then.
Maybe i should make a video of this,,, to show how to do it,, 
I will put that on my list this weekend,


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> You can also start with a 14ss hole as well, just to start with,
> to keep it easy and have extra room.
> 
> you may adjust later after you have the basics to anything you want, once you have a handle on the settings..
> ...


great..thanks for the info will be looking out for it


----------

